
Video: Urgent Messages from Italians in Coronavirus Quarantine - forkexec
https://youtu.be/nMY0-4p9P-M
======
forkexec
The word "quarantine" derives from the Venetian word "quarantena" meaning "40
days" separation due to the Black Death because "trentine" (30 days) wasn't
long enough.

